# Pictures of bore cutting, lots O pics



## c5rulz (Dec 27, 2011)

A buddy of mine is a level "C" feller for the National Forest Service and works on forest fires. Safety is a huge concern for them and he prefers bore cutting most of the trees he drops. The day we did this the wind was blowing 20-30mph. These are hybrid poplars I planted in 1991 in my yard. The roots are surfacing and it is making a mess so today they came down.

Face cut







In line with the birch tree is a white speck. This is a wedge on the ground he was aiming for.






The bore cut is in and the first wedge is set.






Keith in action











Obligatory chainsaw pics.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Dec 27, 2011)

So we've seen the before and during pics.

What about the after pics?!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 27, 2011)

another boring cut.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 27, 2011)

OH_Varmntr said:


> So we've seen the before and during pics.
> 
> What about the after pics?!



Well the forum wouldn't let me post them all in one thread. Read on grasshopper in the next one.:msp_tongue:

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/188907.htm


----------



## MtnHermit (Dec 27, 2011)

c5rulz said:


>


Those are just to clean to have done any real work. Power washed?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 27, 2011)

I gotta laugh my ass off on these one.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 27, 2011)

You can put more pictures in the same thread. Just can't be the same post.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 27, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> You can put more pictures in the same thread. Just can't be the same post.



Thanks, Mr. Dumass.:msp_unsure:


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 27, 2011)

MtnHermit said:


> Those are just to clean to have done any real work. Power washed?



They are just toooooooo powerful for dirt to stick, kind of a Chuck Norris kind of thing.:msp_tongue:


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 27, 2011)

c5rulz said:


> A buddy of mine is a level "C" feller



Yup, definitely not a faller.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I gotta laugh my ass off on these one.:hmm3grin2orange:



Si, senor.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 27, 2011)

I lost track of how many wedges were used. Why on earth would you jam one in what passed for a face cut?


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 27, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Yup, definitely not a faller.



C Feller? I wonder if Keith is your Youtube stalker?


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I lost track of how many wedges were used. Why on earth would you jam one in what passed for a face cut?



He _IS_ a C Feller, maybe that wedge is to keep it from going over too soon :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I lost track of how many wedges were used. Why on earth would you jam one in what passed for a face cut?



'Cuz he's a C-feller? And therefore more qualified than mere mortals? And he was taught that way by other C fellers who were taught that way by _other_ C fellers who figured that the more you monkey around with a tree the better you are? And who make up for a lack of skill by aggravating the poor damn tree until it just gives up and goes horizontal? And he's never been exposed to the way _real_ *C fallers* do things?

I know some C fallers. They don't cut like that. They cut more like loggers.

I guess it's that East/West thing again. If he ditzed around with all those slice and dice cuts on a fire out here he'd probably get sent back to camp to help roll hose or something.

But maybe I'm being over critical. Hey, he _did_ get the trees to fall over. After much gnawing, slicing, boring, and double wedging. Or maybe the trees just gave up and surrendered.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 27, 2011)

That is what you get for payin' by the hour.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 27, 2011)

Is there a name for these "side cuts" used to square up the sides like that?

I think I've seen them used in non-bore cut photos/videos before (though the one I can remember right now was definitely a GOL guy).

Are they ever used outside of the GOL universe?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 27, 2011)

I have gnawed off heavy flutes from Cedars


----------



## bitzer (Dec 27, 2011)

Why did he have to bore them? 


If I had the time (which I don't), I'd teach a class on practical falling techniques for everyday situations (which I won't, but I could make a killing at $150 a pop for half a day). It just pains me to see this kind of bs going on in my state and I know its going on every day here, loggers included.


----------



## T_F_E (Dec 27, 2011)

Gologit said:


> 'Cuz he's a C-feller? And therefore more qualified than mere mortals? And he was taught that way by other C fellers who were taught that way by _other_ C fellers who figured that the more you monkey around with a tree the better you are? And who make up for a lack of skill by aggravating the poor damn tree until it just gives up and goes horizontal?



Probably the funniest quote on this whole website. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Dec 27, 2011)

The GOL guy would hold a wedge in his hand, up against the face cut to show a way to see if it was gunned in the right direction. But, if your wedges are all dinged and chewed up, like mine that can be hard to do. 
Put yer shades on, these are bright.






View attachment 213723


He didn't ever drive it into the front. So, I have no idea, and my B-Bucker card expired so my brain has been erased. :smile2:


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 27, 2011)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Is there a name for these "side cuts" used to square up the sides like that?
> 
> I think I've seen them used in non-bore cut photos/videos before (though the one I can remember right now was definitely a GOL guy).
> 
> Are they ever used outside of the GOL universe?



I've cut root flare like that on Maple's and Pin Oaks when cutting a low stump.

Bore cutting certainly has it's place and I've used it numerous times on leaners, used the Coo's bay on some other leaners.
But that was an easy fall, seems to be a waste of a lot of time and energy for a simple straight foreward job!
I also agree about the fire line, they want the tree on the ground spending as little time under the hazards as possible, nutting around like that will get you killed!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 28, 2011)

Gonna be the first to say here, that im no pro faller... Ill probably never!!! Be as good as some of the guys on here, but in the time I have cut timber I have learned bore cutting has its place... As do wedges. If you know what your doing you can "walk around" trees and rarely use wedges except to keep your kerf open. 
Stay thirsty my friends (for wood chips ) 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words.:msp_unsure:


I am a firewood bandit doing some changes in my yard. These hybrid poplars were planted in 1991 and obviously have grown well. The one stump was 36x40". As these trees have gotten bigger the roots have surfaced and make mowing difficult on the steep slope. I can't imagine how much a tree service would have charged to take these down and remove, but I am sure the price of two 372XP's wouldn't cover it. 

So a buddy comes over drops these without incident and doesn't destroy the neighbors chains link fence or a very nice honey locust in very high wind safely, I thinkthat is a good thing. Keith didn't charge me a dime for this or the 5 more big trees in the back yard where I am expanding my apple orchard next spring with another 27 trees.

The purpose of this post is not to impress the proffessionals here, but to show us firewood hacks some decent pictures of felling/falling or whatever you want to call it. I did not hear much criticism of the stumps and results.

Remember, in kindergarten they taught me, "If you don't have something good to say, then ####". (the editing software is smarter than I thought) LOL

Peace, I am going to get a burning permit today and deal with the brush, my neighbor has an OWB and will take the wood.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2011)

c5rulz said:


> Thanks for all the kind words.:msp_unsure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:hmm3grin2orange: Well, what did you expect? You might have gotten away with posting that stuff in the Homeowner thread or maybe in the Firewood thread and been treated in a gentler manner. They would have patted you on your head and told you what a fine job your buddy did. Hey, man applies saw to tree, eventually tree falls over...good job, no? No. They don't know any better but that's okay.

But you posted your pictures in the Logging thread and left yourself wide open. :smile2: Those of us who make our living with a saw usually don't shy away from commenting on something that we think isn't right. We're not always very tactful but our meaning in usually clear. East or west, it doesn't matter...we're all pretty much on the same page.

It was good of your friend to help you out...he gets points for that. But don't expect us to condone what we see as foolishness. And don't expect us to keep quiet about it either. That's asking a little too much.


Edit...And there _was_ some criticism of the stumps. I think the term "gnawed on by a rabid beaver" was used.


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 28, 2011)

c5rulz said:


> Thanks for all the kind words.:msp_unsure:
> 
> 
> I am a firewood bandit doing some changes in my yard. These hybrid poplars were planted in 1991 and obviously have grown well. The one stump was 36x40". As these trees have gotten bigger the roots have surfaced and make mowing difficult on the steep slope. I can't imagine how much a tree service would have charged to take these down and remove, but I am sure the price of two 372XP's wouldn't cover it.
> ...



I'm a firewood hack, your friend Keith is just a regular hack

and no, those aren't decent, my stumps looked like dog#### when I started too, but I listened to people here and didn't get all huffy and farty, and more importantly I stayed away from Bo-tards like Keith who could get your ass mangled or killed


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> I'm a firewood hack, your friend Keith is just a regular hack
> 
> and no, those aren't decent, my stumps looked like dog#### when I started too, but I listened to people here and didn't get all huffy and farty, and more importantly I stayed away from Bo-tards like Keith who could get your ass mangled or killed



Hey Big Guy...don't sweet-talk 'em like that. Tell 'em what you really think. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Dec 28, 2011)

Being certified to cut for the Forest Service does not mean one is ready to go out and make a living as a faller.

The certification system was put in place to prevent the guys who barely knew how to start a chainsaw from stopping by to buy a chainsaw on their way to the fire, and then getting put on the line as a faller--probably promptly being taken off the line after the falling boss saw them at work, and sent home. In the past, this was becoming a problem on the huge fires.

The Forest Service stresses SAFETY. Not speed, not production, not saving out the logs. Get the tree down, in a safe manner. 

I've helped on some of the campground trees. Helped as a traffic control/people blocker. Before one of those comes down, the area is patrolled. We helpers are given a radio and told to stay at least twice the distance of the tree away. The fallers clear out escape routes, then start cutting. Before the final cut begins, the faller gets on the radio, informs everybody that he's about to let it go, and makes sure the area is clear of people. Then the tree goes down. Everybody stays in place until the go ahead comes through from the faller on the radio. 

I haven't been on the fireline since the falling certification came into place. There has been one death of a fire crew member, who was too close to the area and was hit by the tree. 

FS fallers don't get as much falling time as production fallers do. The budget is lean, there isn't a lot of time for training or practice. That's why we have contracts with production fallers. 

Both have their place. And, like fallers, the folks who are in the fire business with the FS are godlike. They are commonly referred to as The Fire Gods by us lowly timber beasties.  :biggrin:

We commoners grumble about having to go out in all weather, to get a timber target met, whilst our brethern in the fire shop must do "training" (which would drive me crazy) and sit back with feet on desk, and designing their T-Shirts for next season.:hmm3grin2orange: Meanwhile we are out slapping up tags and flagging, or harassing the production fallers and loggers. 

The Fire Gods must retire early. Their knees go bad from the desk elevation. :mad2:

I will refrain from the discussion of the Stick Walk. I've done enough poking at the Fire Gods here. I do have friends who are/were Fire Gods.


----------



## coastalfaller (Dec 28, 2011)

Here in BC where certification is mandatory, a common refrain that is quite often heard is "certified DOES NOT mean qualified".


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 28, 2011)

coastalfaller said:


> Here in BC where certification is mandatory, a common refrain that is quite often heard is *"certified DOES NOT mean qualified"*.



Sad, but true, paper trumps ability and not just in Forestry and Logging. 

Back when chainsaws were loud and made of metal, you didn't get your card signed until you proved your ability.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Dec 28, 2011)

Hold on now, guys/gals in the Forestry and Logging Forum ruffling feathers?! I don't believe it...



bigskyjake said:


> I'm a firewood hack, your friend Keith is just a regular hack
> 
> and no, those aren't decent, my stumps looked like dog#### when I started too, but I listened to people here and didn't get all huffy and farty, and more importantly I stayed away from Bo-tards like Keith who could get your ass mangled or killed



You hit that right on the head. I'm just starting out gaining knowledge and little experience on how to _properly_ fall trees. Mine looked terrible until I applied what I was taught by the knowledgeable folks here and now I can see improvement, as can those who have been doing the guiding for me. I've got a long way to go yet and I know it too, but hell I think even my stumps look better than that stuff. I'm a firewood hack too. Maybe I need to get certified...


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 28, 2011)

OH_Varmntr said:


> Hold on now, guys/gals in the Forestry and Logging Forum ruffling feathers?! I don't believe it...
> 
> 
> 
> You hit that right on the head. I'm just starting out gaining knowledge and little experience on how to _properly_ fall trees. Mine looked terrible until I applied what I was taught by the knowledgeable folks here and now I can see improvement, as can those who have been doing the guiding for me. I've got a long way to go yet and I know it too, but hell I think even my stumps look better than that stuff. *I'm a firewood hack too. Maybe I need to get certified*...



Oh hell yeah, we can be the first 2 certed Firewood Hacks on AS 

I hereby dub thee _OH_Varminter the Certified_ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## coastalfaller (Dec 28, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Sad, but true, paper trumps ability and not just in Forestry and Logging.
> 
> Back when chainsaws were loud and made of metal, you didn't get your card signed until you proved your ability.



Yep, quite often all that certification means is that they're now ready to actually start learning to be a faller, all of it. The theory, the practical end and what is equally important, but quite often lost now a days, the faller's etiquette and all that encompasses. Being respectful of the job and the people that are teaching you how to stay alive..... and do it productively. Losing the attitude. The little things, like if you mess up and brush up your partner, cleaning it up for him, not walking away from it! Not creaming a patch and leaving the crap for your partner. Working a face properly with your partner, etc, etc


----------



## Joe46 (Dec 28, 2011)

But he used BLUE wedges. A feller just can't get a break.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 28, 2011)

Blue wedges are OK. I'll use 'em, voluntarily even. However, I won't make a stump that looks like a spiral-cut ham if I don't have to.


----------



## slowp (Dec 28, 2011)

I have TWO blue wedges, but I haven't used them yet. I really like the pink ones but they clash with my saw. Wedges have a short life with me so I only buy the ones in the bin in the sale section. 'cept I did splurge on the blue ones just for show.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Dec 28, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Oh hell yeah, we can be the first 2 certed Firewood Hacks on AS
> 
> I hereby dub thee _OH_Varminter the Certified_ :hmm3grin2orange:



Master Firewood Hack, sir...



Now where the hell are my blue wedges...


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 28, 2011)

OH_Varmntr said:


> Master Firewood Hack, sir...
> 
> 
> 
> Now where the hell are my blue wedges...



Damifino, I did get a couple neon green wedges for Christmas from in-laws though, they're slick as an otters ass and I get the feeling that they might spit out waaaay easier than my K&H's


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Dec 28, 2011)

I was given some yellow Oregon wedges and those things LAUNCH outta there!

Guess I need to do some research on what to buy.


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 28, 2011)

OH_Varmntr said:


> I was given some yellow Oregon wedges and those things LAUNCH outta there!
> 
> Guess I need to do some research on what to buy.



i loooove my K&H (white with Red Head) wedges, nice and wide with a grippy texture, a little more spendy than your average bear but IMHO worth it


----------



## lfnh (Dec 28, 2011)

OH_Varmntr said:


> I was given some yellow Oregon wedges and those things LAUNCH outta there!
> 
> Guess I need to do some research on what to buy.



Short thread of wedge selection


----------



## dave k (Dec 28, 2011)

Good one Lee ! that thread is, apart from the HBRC waffle, full of great info and humor.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 28, 2011)

slowp said:


> Being certified to cut for the Forest Service does not mean one is ready to go out and make a living as a faller.
> 
> The certification system was put in place to prevent the guys who barely knew how to start a chainsaw from stopping by to buy a chainsaw on their way to the fire, and then getting put on the line as a faller--probably promptly being taken off the line after the falling boss saw them at work, and sent home. In the past, this was becoming a problem on the huge fires.
> 
> ...



You are correct in that the FS stresses safety rather than speed. The # of trees they cut on fire pales compared to a production cutter. 

Today we burned over half the brush up and I cut up the first trunk. BTW, the tree grew to 83' in 20 years. Pretty nice not to have snow hindering work for this time of year.

One more thing since you guys dumped on my buddy Keith, he is 66 years old and still does this for his own personal amusement.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2011)

c5rulz said:


> One more thing since you guys dumped on my buddy Keith, he is 66 years old and still does this for his own personal amusement.:msp_tongue:



We were amused, too.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 28, 2011)

OH_Varmntr said:


> I was given some yellow Oregon wedges and those things LAUNCH outta there!
> 
> Guess I need to do some research on what to buy.



There was a post a while ago (at least two or three years) where a person (don't know if he was a faller, but he was at least a feller) got a good smack in the face with a spitting wedge. I believe it tore through his helmet screen and caught him in the mouth. It seems I remember somehting about he felt lucky it wasn't worse.

The green Bailey's wedges will certainly launch. Temp in the high teens/low 20's, a touch of snow on the wedge and a little off in the swing timing; Man those things can be like bullets. I only found them because of the trail they left behind skipping through the snow.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2011)

lfnh said:


> Short thread of wedge selection



Well, it _would_ have been short if we could have kept HBRN under his rock. There's some good information in that thread, especially the stuff from NW Axman. That guy is the real deal.


----------



## slowp (Dec 28, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Well, it _would_ have been short if we could have kept HBRN under his rock. There's some good information in that thread, especially the stuff from NW Axman. That guy is the real deal.



And he was is? one of the folks who does certification for the C Fallers out here.


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 28, 2011)

PA Plumber said:


> There was a post a while ago (at least two or three years) where a person (don't know if he was a faller, but he was at least a feller) got a good smack in the face with a spitting wedge. I believe it tore through his helmet screen and caught him in the mouth. It seems I remember somehting about he felt lucky it wasn't worse.
> 
> The green Bailey's wedges will certainly lauch. Temp in the high teens/low 20's, a touch of snow on the wedge and a little off in the swing timing; Man those things can be like bullets. I only found them because of the trail they left behind skipping through the snow.



I can see myself getting clipped in the stones with one of those, with any luck it would make it to youtube and everybody here could laugh until they crappd their pants


----------



## lfnh (Dec 28, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Well, it _would_ have been short if we could have kept HBRN under his rock. There's some good information in that thread, especially the stuff from NW Axman. That guy is the real deal.



Sure right about the twists and turns in that thread, lol.

Sometimes it helps to see bad stuff to know bad stuff. As long as someone learns to tell the difference and the apply the right stuff, it's all good in the end.

Lots of good stuff jammed away in there.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2011)

PA Plumber said:


> The green Bailey's wedges will certainly lauch. Temp in the high teens/low 20's, a touch of snow on the wedge and a little off in the swing timing; .



Yup, that seems to be the recipe. I haven't really studied on it but I seem to have more wedges spit out when it's really cold. And yes, it happens to us old guys with the gray hair and wrinkles, too. 

One thing that I found that helps prevent wedge scars is being more aware of your body position when you're wedging. A lot of people get all bent over and off kilter and put their head in a direct line with the wedge. I was doing that without really being aware of it until somebody video'd me and I watched the position I was in. Scary. Dumb, too.

That, and continuing to beat the snot out of the wedge after you feel it stall out seem to be the most common mistakes.
Oh, one more...wedging too far with a long wedge and jamming your bar in the cut. Don't ask me how I know about that one. :msp_unsure:


----------



## paccity (Dec 28, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Well, it _would_ have been short if we could have kept HBRN under his rock. There's some good information in that thread, especially the stuff from NW Axman. That guy is the real deal.



wonder if nwaxman is ok ? havn't seen him posting for a while. atleast when hbrn was here my neck muscles stayed in shape from all the head shaking.:msp_wink:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 28, 2011)

Yup must be an East/West thing Ill have to ask the son in law why he didnt bore cut this hazard tree. Hes a west coast class "C" faller, Note the blue wedge inpocket.

And agreed its the Forestry and Logging forum for fun.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 28, 2011)

Great photo Brian.
It is an illustration of what fallers see at fires in the West.


----------



## Rounder (Dec 28, 2011)

Best advice I ever got......"Just put the ####ing tree on the ####ing ground and do it again"

Just keep 'em in the leed and swing the hell out of 'em. Piss on wedging what can be pulled around or green wedged.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Best advice I ever got......"Just put the ####ing tree on the ####ing ground and do it again"
> 
> Just keep 'em in the leed and swing the hell out of 'em. Piss on wedging what can be pulled around or green wedged.



Yup...production. I'll wedge if I have to but it's knowing _when_ you have to and when you can just slam the tree and move on that gets the wood down the hill.


----------



## slowp (Dec 28, 2011)

paccity said:


> wonder if nwaxman is ok ? havn't seen him posting for a while. atleast when hbrn was here my neck muscles stayed in shape from all the head shaking.:msp_wink:



I'm sure he is. I have not seen his name on the Post Office door. His ads are in the weekly paper.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2011)

slowp said:


> I'm sure he is. I have not seen his name on the Post Office door. His ads are in the weekly paper.



Tell him to come on back. Since HBRN got vaporized a lot of the meanness and bickering is gone from this forum. It's a much better place now and NWaxman's experience and advice could help a lot of people.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 28, 2011)

PA Plumber said:


> There was a post a while ago (at least two or three years) where a person (don't know if he was a faller, but he was at least a feller) got a good smack in the face with a spitting wedge. I believe it tore through his helmet screen and caught him in the mouth. It seems I remember somehting about he felt lucky it wasn't worse.
> 
> The green Bailey's wedges will certainly launch. Temp in the high teens/low 20's, a touch of snow on the wedge and a little off in the swing timing; Man those things can be like bullets. I only found them because of the trail they left behind skipping through the snow.






That was me! I posted that 2 winters ago I think. Tree was on a bank and stump was about head high. It was cold, like below zero. Caught me right in the mouth and I immediatly did a tooth count. I felt like I got punched, hard. Busted my lip up pretty good. I was not wearing a forestry helmet though. I could never bring myself to put one on. Damn goofy things in my opinion.


What a shocking turn of events in this thread by the way.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 28, 2011)

bitzer said:


> That was me! I posted that 2 winters ago I think. Tree was on a bank and stump was about head high. It was cold, like below zero. Caught me right in the mouth and I immediatly did a tooth count. I felt like I got punched, hard. Busted my lip up pretty good. I was not wearing a forestry helmet though. I could never bring myself to put one on. Damn goofy things in my opinion.
> 
> 
> What a shocking turn of events in this thread by the way.



Well look at that would ya!!?! Just look at it! 

I guess I took a little liberty in juicing up the story a bit. Hope ya don't mind and thanks for straightening me out. I need that about once an hour, or 15 minutes, whichever comes first.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 28, 2011)

Did I miss something Bitz?


----------



## bitzer (Dec 28, 2011)

PA Plumber said:


> Well look at that would ya!!?! Just look at it!
> 
> I guess I took a little liberty in juicing up the story a bit. Hope ya don't mind and thanks for straightening me out. I need that about once an hour, or 15 minutes, whichever comes first.



What are we talking about again? HaHa.

I was actually reminded of that the other day when I had one spit out for the first time in a while. Sometimes ironwood just don't take kindly to wedgin.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Dec 28, 2011)

PA Plumber said:


> There was a post a while ago (at least two or three years) where a person (don't know if he was a faller, but he was at least a feller) got a good smack in the face with a spitting wedge. I believe it tore through his helmet screen and caught him in the mouth. It seems I remember somehting about he felt lucky it wasn't worse.
> 
> The green Bailey's wedges will certainly launch. Temp in the high teens/low 20's, a touch of snow on the wedge and a little off in the swing timing; Man those things can be like bullets. I only found them because of the trail they left behind skipping through the snow.



I've resorted to wearing safety glasses behind my helmet screen because I got whacked by something enough that it pushed the screen into my nose, hard. Thought I may have broken my nose. If that screen tears, I want some backup.

When I launched my wedges the other day it was cold, wet, and snowing...must be something there that wedges dislike.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 29, 2011)

OH_Varmntr said:


> I've resorted to wearing safety glasses behind my helmet screen because I got whacked by something enough that it pushed the screen into my nose, hard. Thought I may have broken my nose. If that screen tears, I want some backup.
> 
> When I launched my wedges the other day it was cold, wet, and snowing...must be something there that wedges dislike.



Yep. I know they aren't real happy when you give it a good swing and the tree has already sat back. Seems like they start to get "Fat Head" syndrome.

Come to think of it, some of my wedges have lopsided syndrome, shorty syndrome, broken syndrome, etc. The ones I haven't used yet still look pretty good.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 15, 2012)

Yea, Im not sure what possesses a guy to pound 2 wedges into a head leaner when all the while he has a strap holding in the back. I guess if you where brain dead for most of your day that would be a way to do it. .


----------



## dancan (Jan 17, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Oh hell yeah, we can be the first 2 certed Firewood Hacks on AS
> 
> I hereby dub thee _OH_Varminter the Certified_ :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm just a plain wood hack .



bigskyjake said:


> i loooove my K&H (white with Red Head) wedges, nice and wide with a grippy texture, a little more spendy than your average bear but IMHO worth it



Destroyed my last new one on it's first time out :msp_mad: , 20.00 $$ shot to heck .



OH_Varmntr said:


> I was given some yellow Oregon wedges and those things LAUNCH outta there!
> 
> Guess I need to do some research on what to buy.



Launch , yes they can , I got three stitches under the chin a couple of years ago .


After spending lots of time on this site I still cut ugly stumps .... but production is up .


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 17, 2012)

dancan said:


> I'm just a plain wood hack .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa! who the hell charged you 20 clams for a K&H, the local saw shop here has 8" for 6.95


----------



## dancan (Jan 18, 2012)

The 12" was 18.95 + tax up here over on the East coast , I guess a few people have their hands in the pie before I get to buy it . Not a lot of demand for large wedges around here so it is what it is if you need one right away .


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 18, 2012)

dancan said:


> The 12" was 18.95 + tax up here over on the East coast , I guess a few people have their hands in the pie before I get to buy it . Not a lot of demand for large wedges around here so it is what it is if you need one right away .



Whoa nelly, next time you need some bigun's lemme know, I'm sure I can buy em and flatrate em to you for way cheaper


----------



## dancan (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the offer !
I have a guy that I order some stuff from , my new yellow 12" wedges showed up today at 8.00 $ each .
The price I paid was the "I need it now" price but it was for a paying job so I'm not out any extra at the end of the day .


----------

